# What was your first PC's name?



## haiiro

Do you remember your first character's name? And if so, do you still have the character sheet?

My first PC was a dwarf named Vlagranras, and I still have his sheet (clipped into the front of my 2e PHB, I believe). Apart from his name -- which I still think is neat -- there was nothing distinctive about him, though. 

Edit: spelling.


----------



## Eternalknight

Pyke.  He was a halfling in a game of OD&D.  He only got to 3rd level, but he was a lot of fun


----------



## Viktyr Gehrig

Matthias. He was a spiritual martial artist trying to make Gamma World a better place.

He gave his life defending a telepathic dog.


----------



## chillrb

Tyrus, human wizard.


----------



## Severion

ShadowSpawn, Basic D&D thief.  He eventually became the demon god of thieves IMC.  No sheet though.


----------



## Snoweel

I was such a munchkin (at age 10) that character names meant SFA (precious little) to my mates and me.

IIRC, we used to refer to PC's by player name.


----------



## Oni

My first rpg character was a 2nd ed. elven thief named Aegis Ravenshadow.  I have the character sheet in my papers somewhere.  I almost stopped playing rpg's before I even really got into them because the dice hated him so much that he could never do anything effectively (but not enought to let him actually die, just be beaten to near death in a variety of humiliating ways).  How does a character with 95% in hide and move silently fail over 50% of the time?  Anyway he had his moments, but if it wasn't for the great people I gamed with I probably wouldn't be posting here.


----------



## hammymchamham

Veit Torunn, Dwarven Fighter. Took him from level 1 to 9. Stole the name right out of the 3rd edition PHB


----------



## Mouseferatu

Well, I can't remember my first character _ever_, but my first AD&D character (which is also the oldest I can remember at all) was a paladin named...

*Shakes head in embarrasment*

Cutter.

Yeah, like the guy from Elf Quest.  I was in fourth grade, gimme a break.  



For the record, once I got a bit older, he went through several name changes, and eventually ended up as Terron Nightsbane.  He also eventually ended up an important (but background) NPC in my oldest homebrew setting.


----------



## Crothian

Elk; a  Fighter from the old red box set.


----------



## Oni

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> **Shakes head in embarrasment*
> 
> Cutter.
> 
> Yeah, like the guy from Elf Quest.  I was in fourth grade, gimme a break.
> *




You could have done a lot worse for a namesake, though I was always partial to Skywise myself.


----------



## DDK

Hmm... the first character I *remember* making up may not be the first character I made up, but for this it will suffice.

His name was Kalidor (a name I later found out was Arnie's character in Red Sonja  ) and he was a druid/wizard. I had just finished reading the Shannara series and so he was heavily based on Allanon. He's since 'evolved' into what he is now although I've only ever played him once. Essentially, imagine a master quarterstaff fighter who's almost 8' tall and wears tattered, brown, heshian and wool robes. He's extremely strong and has an alienesque face (he's from a union between an angel and demon though he looks predominantly human... it had to do with my homebrew world and hinted to the origins of the species, or the origins of angels and demons... this was WAY before 3rd ed. templates btw). He is the master of elements and though not the Grand Druid, is almost revered by druids throughout the world. He has lived for many human lifetimes and is said to be immortal. He is the sole master of Morodir, the elemental gates of Galedra (my homebrew) and is the only one, aside from the great dragon, who knows of it's location. It is also said to be the doorway to all the stored knowledge of the universe (imagine a serious version of L-space).

God he was cool... so is my homebrew... I really should go back and work on that some more...


----------



## JohnClark

Popov Arkeydyavich.  I wasn't to creative to begin with so I went with a character from the Rainbow Six book, Dimitry Arkeydyavich Popov.


----------



## durath

My brother, who is seven years older than me, has always been a DM. When we first moved to the area we live in now he had very few people to game with which is why he resorted to asking his 8 year old(maybe younger) brother to game with him.

I have no memory of this but apparently my first PC was an elven thief named back-stab.  He was an elven thief. His fathers name was cloudkill and his mother was whipperwill.(My brother has always liked PC bakcgrounds )

I even wrote a short description of him; "He hates fire, loves money, has no manners, all his family were thieves"

Back-stab also had a dog named stealer and a horse named J.T.

I still have the character sheet for this PC. Its the old AD&D that was tan and white. My brother archives all his old campaigns and had kept it. Apparently, I never made it past level 1 with this PC.


----------



## Nellisir

Cornic Greycloak, either grey elf or half-elf fighter/magic-user/thief (yep, one of those).  He was only played once, but went through numerous permutations as I learned the rules by myself.

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## NiTessine

Lamalas, a wood elf mage. He was one of the pregenerated characters in the MERP rulebook. I still have the rulebook, so I also have his character sheet.


----------



## Snoweel

Fourecks said:
			
		

> *His name was Kalidor (a name I later found out was Arnie's character in Red Sonja  ) *




I had a character named Kalidor (Jyell Kalidor, actually) - a human fighter I created after watching Red Sonja.

Thanks for reminding me - this is the first PC I ever remember the name of.


----------



## Daiymo

Truane the Fighter, a name I think I stole from a Stars Frontier module? He valiantly went to the Keep on the Borderlands, but was sadly killed months later in Steading of the Hill Giant Chief.


----------



## Chauzu

My first character was an OD&D fighter named Pike.


----------



## Elf Witch

I played a one shot game way back first edition I think. We had to roll stats in order he had strength of 10 since I had never played before I was told he had to be a fighter. I named him Bunny Wigglesworth played him flaming and tried to kill him off the entire session.

Nothing I did worked. I opened everydoor charged every baddie. And he was one of the only ones who made it out alive.


----------



## Creamsteak

Boro the fighter. He died to a carrion crawler.
Bob the fighter, he killed a troll (Boro's best friend).


----------



## Snoweel

Boro's best friend was a troll?


----------



## Ukyo the undead

Astra(like the car)

A female werewolf (black fury) from the WW game.

She was an lawyer and ambientalist.

One of the few PC´s to survive my last Werewolf adventure, when de DM went crazy and started to kill everyone.

She wasnt the first character I ever played, but was the first I made a character sheet.


Before that, only homebrewed systems, and one shot adventures where we were all part of a SpecOp team, trying ti survive the crazy missions the DM threw over us.


Ahh.... there was a great time...


----------



## alsih2o

my first 3 characters ere named "Conana" an inside joke between my cousins and i about conan and my grandmother


----------



## Bob5th

Bob III -  None-to-special Elven Cleric


----------



## megamania

Fyre    human fighter   still have though incomplete.  I was still roling him up when asked to do a save vs ghouls.  failed....next!


----------



## Andion Isurand

This character...... my sun/gold elf wizard...... (yeah, thats right, I picked the combination cuz it gets no respect from ''role'' players).

However, he has been on the bench since I moved and had to leave that game behind.  Since then I have been messing around with him in my head, doing character art, creative writing and a loose level build with him and his aspects.

Although, I'm really pumped up on the idea of playing a human cleric of Gond from Lantan, that uses a smokepowder rockethammer.
 ( - insipired by the manga: Batlle Angel Alita (or) Gunnm )


----------



## Cedric

Can't remember the name of my first character, a human monk in D&D 1st. 

But my second character was a human ranger named Thorin. 

At the time, I was actually stealing the character name from Bard's Tale II.

Cedric


----------



## Mouseferatu

Cedric said:
			
		

> *At the time, I was actually stealing the character name from Bard's Tale II. *




[brief hijack]
Oh _man_, I loved that game (even if I did have to cheat in every single dungeon to beat it).  Loved that one, loved the first one...  I was always so upset they never upgraded the third for the Apple II GS.  (Yes, I was one of five people on the planet who owned one of those.)  It's just that after the (relatively) great graphics, and the fact that it actually had sound, of the first two, I couldn't bring myself to play the third with old Apple graphics and no sound.

I'm still trying to convince some of the people I've worked for to license the Bard's Tale setting for D20 and let me work on it, but so far nobody seems to think the idea is worthwhile, what with far more popular and modern games being made into settings (i.e. Everquest and Warcraft).


Oh, well.  Many, _many_ fond memories.
[/brief hijack]


----------



## MattL

Silivern: A half-elf cleric/ranger that I took to 9th/9th. Since then I have always been fond of rangers even if the new 3e ranger sucks.


----------



## Umbran

I cannot remember the name of my first ever RPG character - I played Tunnels and Trolls when I was a tyke, and don't remember the names.

By first D&D character was named "Megaron the Bold".  A free pat on the back for having huge gamer-geek muscles if you can place where it comes from


----------



## ForceUser

Arudar Glorfidel, elven ranger.


----------



## Citizen Mane

First character's name?  Dark Knight, an OD&D dwarf.  I think my brother's character's name was Elfstar (an elf, amazingly enough).  It was much easier to pick out names at 11.  

Best,
tKL


----------



## Majin Cthulhu

I forget my first PC's name, but I remember exactly what he was: A Flind fighter using the complete book of monstorus humanoids, or what ever it was in 2e. He was the only member of that prepubescent party that ever accomplished anything. Ahh, the good old days of middle school gaming.

I ran games before that mind you, I even ran od&d before I ever touched 2e, but the flind fighter was my very first PC. He was vicious with his Flind bars.


----------



## dpdx

Barron the Druid, my sophomore year in high school. Died an ignoble death trying to hold off 20 goblins with 'Shillelagh' after our party came in the "back" way...


----------



## Donatello

Sylpher Carest

The half-elf triple classed (F/M-U/T) monstrosity that actually reached level 19/19/20 in the monty haul campaign we used to play on my front porch back when I was 9.

We played almost every day, for at least 3 hours per session, for almost 4 years.

His nemesis was "The Demon Thief", a particularly nasty assassin that always seemed to get the gold/item/girl moments before Sylpher would arrive.  Their mutual nemesis, and the being that they had to team up to defeat, was the demon Kharaster.

Ah the nostalgia... 20 years seems like a day...


----------



## Privateer

Oooh, I can remember what he was named AFTER... the big bird thing with the antlers... whatever that was.  Can anyone help?

Darn tasloi.  ____ (whatever his name was) was a nice cleric, too...


----------



## Irony

Hobin Kobad, Half-elf Rogue/Wizard, who sadly died before the Arcane Trickster Prestige Class came out, squashed by the black dragon in the Forge of Fury.

I still use that name as my email


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Alvos an Elf from the Red Box set.  Only had a chance to play him once.

I'm going to be running my nephew through the D&D Adventure Game soon so his first character will be one of the Iconics.


----------



## Breakstone

Henry the Paladin. Great guy. Defeated some Skeletons on the beach, met a very nice Neutral Evil female half-elf thief (this was AD&D), and defeated an ogre and some goblins.

Ran my very own campaign the next session, and I've almost never stopped...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

First PC was Beorn the Chaotic fighter in OD&D.  Name lifted from my fave character in The Hobbit.


----------



## Kesh

Xhoral Fahrliss, human wizard.

His claim to fame was defending a castle under seige, first by (accidentally) using a wand of _lightning bolt_ to kill the enemy leader. Then, by lowering the drawbridge.

No, really! It actually worked. Let part of the enemy force come over the drawbridge, then cast _web_, followed by _burning hands_. Instant barbeque.


----------



## starwolf

Privateer said:
			
		

> *Oooh, I can remember what he was named AFTER... the big bird thing with the antlers... whatever that was.  Can anyone help?
> 
> Darn tasloi.  ____ (whatever his name was) was a nice cleric, too... *





That would be a Peryton


----------



## garyh

Artillian Dunhal, Human Cleric of Abrant the Defender, 2E: Player's Option.


----------



## Veander

Veandercult Trochspacous

Started as a Raistlin type in 1988 for me.  Though I hadn't read Dragonlance yet.  But my intent was to make him evil someday.  No clue why anymore, but he DID end up becoming the great evil spellslinger of my homebrew world.  He had a son, who becomes the great hero.  Yes, yes, Star Wars must have been in my subconscience then, though I don't remember it as such.

V


----------



## Cion

Conan...

Fighter 
1st Edition
All Stats maxed

I was 12...


----------



## Shadowdancer

A human fighter named Dirk Stryker. And yes, I still have the character sheet somewhere. I use him as an NPC from time to time.


----------



## Richards

I was first introduced to AD&D by my two cousins, who brought their books over to our house one summer day (they lived like an hour away) with a homemade dungeon and an assortment of pregenerated characters.  So my first PC was not one that I had created myself, just one that I chose out of the available batch.  He was a druid named Jon (real original, I know, but they had named the potential PCs as well), and I chose him not because I liked druids in particular, but because a) he was a human, and I didn't want to be anything "sissy" like an elf or a halfling , and b) his stats didn't completely suck.  (They had created a random number generator to determine the potential PCs' stats, only instead of randomly determining numbers from 1-6 and adding them together, they just randomly determined numbers between 3 and 18.  So the PCs we had to choose from had quite a few 3s and 4s...I think Jon's lowest was a 6.  After the game was over, we had a little discussion about bell curves...)

Anyway, it was a simple little game: we woke up in a dungeon and had to find the way out.  Our first encounter was with 4 giant rats, and I had Jon run away at full speed (it seemed like a logical response), until my cousins informed me that was somewhat of a breech of adventurer etiquette...

Good times.  I don't have Jon's character sheet, though.

Johnathan


----------



## Aeolius

Serpentus Reptileon, human cleric.

After I got over my snake phase and realized how silly the name was, for a lawful good character, I swiftly changed his name to Serrus Rylon.


----------



## Eridanis

Max Votar. 1st level fighter from the red box D&D. Got nailed by a gelatinous cube in the Keep on the Borderlands. Spring of '83.

He's still running around the campaign-in-my-head - but a lot more bad-arse since 3rd edition came out.


----------



## Bulak

Torial, a human paladin.

I still have the sheet... somewhere... I think...


----------



## Neo

Doomdark, LE Human Wizard (based off a character from the old Lords of Midnight computer game).

played him for many many years he ended up a 25th level wizard and lich.

Has since been ported over to become a Campaign bad guy for my 3e FR campaign.


----------



## AngelTears

Quinn, an OD&D human thief, level 26.

There were earlier ones, but that is the only which has survived. 

My brothers character was another OD&D character, Qualidor a dwarven cleric.

-Angel Tears


----------



## Pylar

I can't remember the first D&D character. I think I was in the 3rd grade and had the old red box sext for D&D. I know that he was a Cleric though.  We only had the patience to play one game, and I think I died anyway.  The first campaign character I remember was when I was a freshman in highschool.  It was a West End D6 Star Wars campaign and his name was Alexander Pylar.  He was based off the rebel pilot template, and became a jedi (Now that's never happened before!)


----------



## BButler

My first character was Sir Rollo the Red    I have a vague recollection that the name was inspired by Sanford & Son.

How embarrassing!

I was in fifth grade and we were playing 1e AD&D.  There's no way that character sheet still exits, after all, it was only half of a sheet of notebook paper.


----------



## KDLadage

James the Silent of Darkwood.

Basic D&D (the old Red Box set) Thief. I used to have the sheet until it was thrown overboard from an Aircraft Carrier when I was in teh Navy...


----------



## mystraschosen

Elaisias Vaeronshraive....I so still have his character sheet,he was my first character ever in Adnd and I made him a raistlin rip off I confess. What can I say I was in love with raist and the world of krynn.


----------



## Henry

Well, the first time I ever got to PLAY D&D (other than DM it) was in 1987 or so. 

The character was an Elven Fighter/Magic-user/Thief, and like 50% of all D&D players everywhere, I cannot remember his name.

The SECOND AD&D character I played was a Half-orc Fighter/Cleric by the name of Grizzle Greasyguts (inspired by a computer game from the 1980's. He lasted for all of three sessions, and was never played again.

He lives on, somewhere in my homebrew campaign, as a worshipper of the war god, as a real rotten bastard, and as an ultimate survivor of all  hard luck and the tyrannies that life threw him.


----------



## Henry

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Henry the Paladin. Great guy.*




Of course. 



> *Defeated some Skeletons on the beach, met a very nice Neutral Evil female half-elf thief (this was AD&D), and defeated an ogre and some goblins.*




Now, wait a minute, I never went near...

...er, I mean, that's a very interesting character you had.


----------



## BlackMoria

My first character was a wizard named Balcathor.  Brown book D&D and created in 1975.  Still have the character sheet.

He is now a 27 level wizard and I still play him very occasionally now and then.

I kept ALL of my characters since 1975.  The character roster is now 87 characters ranging from 4th - 30th level.  All played from 1st level.  All converted to 3E D&D.

Damn near have a character for every occasion.


----------



## Wee Jas

> I can't remember the first D&D character. I think I was in the 3rd grade and had the old red box sext for D&D




Me too.. I had a character named Warlock for basic...  no clue on what he was though..


----------



## MEG Hal

Started in the early 80's and my first one I remember is Pyro...picture human wizard in black with a wand of fireballs in Hommlet  .

He was not liked very much by the town folk.


----------



## Kestrel

Alva Shadowflight...Drow Thief from AD&D. 

Of course it was munchkin game from hell (we were 12), he managed to get a wish and became a human (just like Gord, who I was reading about at the same time)



_edit: Just remembered his correct last name_


----------



## Leopold

mystraschosen said:
			
		

> *Elaisias Vaeronshraive....I so still have his character sheet,he was my first character ever in Adnd and I made him a raistlin rip off I confess. What can I say I was in love with raist and the world of krynn. *




ditto on that...Viscasi Spellweaver....i saw the words "Viscosity breakdown" on a bottle of Valvoline and thought that would be a cool name....


----------



## dogoftheunderworld

First character I remember, using the Red Box rules (well, most of them): Iron Fist the Thief,  Conquerer of the Caves of Chaos AND the Keep on the Borderlands.  Like I said, we knew _most_ of the rules 

And yes, I still have the sheet -- along with pages & pages of maps, characters, new monsters (along with art), weapons, classes, etc.  that my brother, a friend, and myself made -- most of which never got to see a "proper" adventuring party.   

(And here I was, trying to think up _new_  ideas for my campaign.)


----------



## drakhe

My very first character, I remember him well (though not his name). I got introduced to roleplaying through a Hongkong Action Theatre game. Game got forgotten very fast. About 10 minutes into the session after my character 's first action, the DM exclaimed: "you've ruined my game, you did something I had not planned for"

My second was a superhero (actualy I rolled a stupendous character which turned out to be a god) but also got forgotten very fast. (hint: DM was same as for char one)

My third was another forgotten case, a WFRP character. This game got booted because... (nope, DM was somebody else but the rest of the folks were from that same group as one and two)

My first proper character was Reinhold Gottesfrieden, a judicial champion who would become the chosen of Sigmar in the "Enemy behind the Throne" campaign (WFRP).

My first DnD2e Character was Ishkla Waterbirch, a wood-elf wizard-thief who roamed the world seeking the killers of his tribe (he and his twin sister were the sole survivors until the sister got eaten by warhounds [her own stupid fault for falling out that tree, what was she doing in that tree in the first place])


----------



## Zaruthustran

Falthou, the Lawful Halfling. I was 6 years old, playing in my older brother's OD&D game.

Alas, he was slain by Shadows. TPK. RIP.

-z


----------



## dpmcalister

Narak Nurtha a dwarf in my friend's Warhammer Fantasy Role Play/DragonLance campaign (well, it was DragonLance using the Warhammer Fantasy Role Play rules). Started off as a beggar and ended up a Baron (working on the wrong side I might add!).

IIRC that campaign last 5 years!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Half-elf Bard named Zulman, c. 1980 (1st ed. AD&D).  Prior to that, I had only DM'd.


----------



## Dungannon

Dungannon the Daring.  Started out as a human thief in Basic D&D, was converted & advanced to a thief-acrobat in 1st ed. AD&D, then retired at 8th level.  I have no idea what happened to his character sheet, though.


----------



## redkobold

Maboli was a Magic User from 1e AD&D.  He had 3 hit points and died almost immediately after casting his magic missile on a fire beetle who in turn bit him, thus slaying him.  I cried ( I was maybe 6 or 7) but my older brother (the DM) let me continue by playing the fighter hireling, Thor, whom I had just hired.  Thor lost an arm to an evil statue in the same adventure but otherwise survives to this day at 11th level.  He eventually regained his arm.

I resurrected Maboli recently in 3e but have yet to play him.  His demise demented him and now he is neutral evil instead of neutral good....

Kevin Chenevert


----------



## Breakdaddy

Hmmm, as I remember my first pc was a Dwarven Hearthwarrior named Beckett Stormm. He was a Basic D&D Red Box Dwarf. I cant find his charsheet, I wish I could, those were the days!


----------



## Tokiwong

*Keith the First of many Keiths*

My first PC's name was Keith, a Half-Elf Ranger who made it to 2nd level before the party got eaten by some creatures I forgot, but I was the leader and refused to pay their toll, we fought, and I lived, and then payed the toll for my own character and walked into town.  It was fun, though I always envisioned him going out to search for the woman he lost, a beautiful healer.

Anyway that is my story.


----------



## BluWolf

Groman Lathea the King Thief. He was some gawd awful multiclass munchi monstrosity from 1980. Kept around as an not very interesting NPC in my homebrew. I still have a copy of the character.

His most embarrassing claim to fame was he had the Artifact Johydee's mask.

Live and learn.


----------



## Silver Moon

Oni said:
			
		

> *You could have done a lot worse for a namesake, though I was always partial to Skywise myself. *




OK, well my first character was an elf named Skywise, obviously taken from Elfquest.   He is an elf cleric, and I played him regularly in that group for eight years.  I still have the original character sheet, and last played him three years ago at that group's 20th Anniversary Game.


----------



## GiantInThePlayground

My first character's name was Tropicana. I was 13, he was a hobgoblin, and the Monster Manual said hobgoblins had orange skin, so...

Keep in mind this was a group that spawned characters named Giggles the Paladin, Squeaky the Dwarven Bard, Bambi, Mojo, Ringo, Wart, Liver Fluke, Gordon Lightfoot, Metallica, John the Duke of Wayne, and others that escape me at the moment. 

We were very, very silly.


----------



## Greybar

Bless you for the thread.  You made me dig out my old, bright orange three-ring binder from high school.  The pages are yellowed but the memories remain.

The first character worth remembering was Farendil, an AD&D magic-user/fighter.  His level was apparently 12(13)/9 though I don't know what the parenthetical level was.  Alternate Lord of the Rings world during the end of the Third Age.

Apparently I had a broken harp.  There is a huge note for me, reminding me DO NOT PLAY THE HARP.

Ah, what a campaign that was.  The first GM that I would now properly call a Rat Bastard...

Now next to that character sheet is pseudocode for a simplistic means to find prime numbers.  Go figure.

John


----------



## Knightfall

*Spears, half-orc hero*

My first PC was a half-orc simply called Spears.  He was raised by a tribe of halfling-like demihumans, a race I call the Tigé, that live a wild, wandering existance.

He started out as a fighter in 2E and is now one of the heroes of legend in my Time of Ages campaign known as the Lions of Malecade.  In 3E, he is a 11th level fighter, 9th level cleric.

His favorite weapon is a wild magic-shaped dagger known simply as The Blade, which also transformed him into a half-elf for a time.  He rode a giant cat mount early on in his life, which died fighting, as the two of them fought against a surprise assault from a band of evil humanoids.


----------



## Prince Atom

My first ever character was a wood elf ranger named Olfar.  The group promptly dubbed him "OldFart" and proceeded to heckle him gently ("Woody" was a favorite epithet).

My first ongoing character was in Palladium FRPG.  We were just having fun on Saturday nights, boy am I nostalgic ...  anyway, this second character was a knight by the name of Sir Chad.  We played through three semesters of college.  By the end of it, Sir Chad was the sole original character; others had retired or been blown up by a room full of explosive glyphs, or devoured by carnivorous beetles or simply rent limb from limb.  Sir Chad was still there, a little the worse for wear (his IQ had suffered from near-death trauma) but still plugging away.

*Sigh*


No one else has lasted me that long....  and both Olfar and Sir Chad have become NPCs in my various games.  My College-level group instantly dubbed Olfar "OldFart" and proceeded to heckle him gently....


TWK


----------



## Ruined

I've seen a few combinations of this, so I wonder if it's from the same source.

Dirk the Daring.

Yep, took it straight from the good ol' Dragon's Lair video game. Ahh, the memories. Human Fighter, of course.


----------



## Knightfall

*Post your "first" PC to this thread under Rogues Gallery!*

I created a thread in the Rogues Gallery forum for those that would like to take this a step further and post their "first" ever PC's stats, converted to 3E.  Of course, if you want to include his or her stats from an older version as well, I don't think anyone will mind.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38871

Cheers!

KF72

{EDIT}

Darn it, I always write rouges instead of rogues.  Ah well, spilt mil and all that.


----------



## esorek

Zontag a fine 1e fighter reincarnated as an unearthed arcana barbarian.


----------



## V_Shane

Wow that was a while ago (20+ years) but hey, I'll never forget him! He was a Human Ranger turned Dwarf by the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords, "Hawkshield" was his name. I eventually retired him at a ripe old age (in gaming years not Dwarf). And for the record my next character was a 1/2 Drow assasin by the name of Grimslade Sullet. He was evetually killed in the "Expedition to the Barrier Peaks".


----------



## Privateer

starwolf said:
			
		

> *That would be a Peryton *




Ah, thanks  

But don't you think that makes an awsome name?  Kinda sounds like an evil clerk... "Mister Peryton, please come to the front torture room observance window... Mister Peryton, to the front torture room observance window."


----------



## bloodymage

Valikra Odusdoter. She's my avatar. I no longer have her character sheet, but she was a half-elven fighter/mage who evolved into "The Red Mage" and became "The Bloody Mage" when she created the School of Blood Magic.

She is now an NPC, founder of The Kyrian Confederacy, The Sanguine Mage.


----------



## Templetroll

In 1979 my first game I was told that I *had* to roll up a dwarf since they had a dwarf *penciled into the marching order*!!   

I name my dwarf Gimli since it was the only non-Disney dwarf name I knew.  using the PRincon variant of D&D he ended up with a 19 Strength and a 3 Charisma.  First thing the party did was fight a barrow wight, of all things and loot it's barrow. Gimli ended up with a +2 mace at first level.  He ended up being a F6/Thief6 and I did my best to live down to the Charisma.


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf

Mine was Titius Griipa, basic DnD thief! Played in Mystara...  Oh the days...


----------



## aurin777

My first character I ever created was a minotaur (We were in the fourth grade and we somehow acquired the dragonlance supplement) but he died in his first encounter via a magic two handed axe. I can't remember his name, but he only lasted an hour so I suppose it doesn't matter, but I do know he was a thief with 9 dex, who wanted to be a paladin but as he rolled stats (3d6 down the line) he only had a 14 charisma.

My second (and third) characters was a halfling fighter named "Logan"  and he had a twin brother, "Warblade" (from Wild C.A.T.S the comic), and he actually lasted a year or so before the campaign came to a crashing halt.


----------



## NoOneofConsequence

My first character - the first I can remember at any rate - was a half elven F/MU called Celebdraug - it was Tolkenien elvish for Silver Wolf.

I was really inspired by the demonstration character from the original Red Box (with the Erol Otus cover) - Morgan Ironwolf.


----------



## Kahuna Burger

Fenchurch the Fearless. It was a long time ago...

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Taluron

Taluron - a mage in the original DnD game. I have since had a wizard named Taluron every DnD campaign except one.


----------



## Datt

Bob.

It was just Bob the Thief.  Through paper DnD and then through Dungeon Hack.  Then I played Pladium(sp?) and he became Bob of the Old Kingdom.  Now he is just Bob O. Kingdom for DnD.


----------



## Zarthon

My first character was a Human Fighter called "Tomax" usimg the AD&D 1st ed game, after my very first game ever (using the above character) I went out and bought the Red Box set, (I did'nt know that the game was different). 

The next weekend I show up at my DM's house and proudly show it to him... I was crushed when I found out that I could'nt use it in his game, but that did'nt bother me I just started DM'ing for my brother and a couple of his friends using the Red Box and later I bought the Blue Box (cos' I could not find the AD&D game anywhere).

So you could say that I started gaming with both D&D and AD&D, needless to say it was a bit confusing  but I figured it out. 

If you want a confusing game try playing "Lords of Creation" that game system did'nt last long before we went back to AD&D


----------



## dogoftheunderworld

Greybar said:
			
		

> *Bless you for the thread.  You made me dig out my old, bright orange three-ring binder from high school.  The pages are yellowed but the memories remain.
> . . .
> Now next to that character sheet is pseudocode for a simplistic means to find prime numbers.  Go figure.
> *




That's funny, I found my old character sheet in a metal file box, in a folder right next to computer code for my VIC 20 (creating random abilities for Marvel SuperHero (tm) characters).



Brian
<><


----------



## shadowcaster007

Percivilis L'enfant
Male Dwarfen fighter.

Perci died killing Ember(Red dragon) on Krynn with a flagpole we thought was a Dragon Lance. I stabbed the dragon and it landed on me and crushed me.

Our group still talks about it.


----------



## mirzabah

haiiro said:
			
		

> *Do you remember your first character's name?*



Indeed I do. It's the same as my ENWorld username - Mirzabah.







			
				haiiro said:
			
		

> *And if so, do you still have the character sheet?*



Sadly, no. Mirzabah was a dwarven fighter with an axe first, _ask_ later attitude, which is pretty much what did him in in the end.


----------



## ergeheilalt

Well, my first character was a human necromancer named ...

Odd Toppsy

He was slightly odd. I took him from level 1 in AD&D to level 17 in 3e. He was a blast.


----------



## Kilmore

My first memorable character was a human thief (such as rogues were called back then) named Tipsy Featherfoot.  I had a few years DM'ing before then, though.


----------



## demiurge1138

Klattu Machiavel. He was a half-drow abjurer. Now he serves as Master of Exposition and Occasional NPC in the party in my epic campaign.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Issalzul Syde

My first was a human fighter, 2e
Named Issalzul Syde.  
Nicknamed Redblade, due to his love of rubies.

He actually was the only one to survive the whole 2-year campaign with only being revived once by a deity.
The last we saw of that fighter, he was overlooking the orc horde after he dispatched the great red wyrm.
He'd just got five charecter's worth of artifact-level eq. (due to him being the only survivor of the wyrm attack, by luck)  
My DM had a car accident shortly after (god rest his soul), so we never finished the game.
I still got the sheets somewhere.

Since then i've made Issalzul my alias for games and such.

The 3e Issalzul is a monk who wields two warfans.
He's well-liked by the gods


----------



## Knightfall

Issalzul Syde said:
			
		

> *My first was a human fighter, 2e
> Named Issalzul Syde.
> Nicknamed Redblade, due to his love of rubies.
> {snip}
> I still got the sheets somewhere.*




Cool, you should write up a converted set of 3E stats for your old 2E version and post him under the 'First" PCs thread I created in the Rogues Gallery forum.  The link is at the top of this page.

Later,

KF72

p.s.  I just finished posting the 3E version of my original PC.


----------



## Barcode

Osbourne, a human Cleric, named for Ozzy, who was at the time (81-82 or so) just starting his solo career.

We were all rock and roll fans back then, so the party also included:

Steen the Mage (for Bruce Springsteen)
Angus the Fighter (for Angus Young of AC/DC)

I don't remember the name of the character that my friend's sister played, but it was foofy and Tolkienesque, and therefore forgettable.  Damn did I have a crush on her, though!   She was my first kiss, during a game of spin-the-bottle (the girl, not the character).

The character sheets are long gone, a fading memory.

Now I'm all misty...


----------



## Oreon Starfall

I remember my first D&D Character.

Vincent "Vinny The Elf" Coltello - an elven thief who was in the  "mafia" of our starting location.  He was not a happy elf, and was responsible for mor party deaths than most NPCs.  He was retired to the BBEG's assassin's guild after about 8 months of play.

I don't know where his sheet is, i spent a night looking for it not too long ago when I got the itch to convert it.


----------



## wighair

Omath the Wight Slayer, 6th level Half-Orc Fighter!

He had a magic talisman that meant his first attack always hit, whilst the foes always missed! wicked. In retrospect it was somewhat unbalanced! ;-)


----------



## Gez

My first character ever (Dragon Knights, or Dragon Warriors, was the name of the game) was an assassin named Maeglin. We had absolutely no imagination for names, and in the party, we had a Telchar (elementalist), a Yavanna (cleric), and other names ripped from the Silmarillion index. Don't have the sheet anymore, but anyway, I was not going to play him again (moved across France, had to find new gaming group).

My first D&D character was a 3e gnome wizard. Her names ? By alphabetical order, Avecine Balanim Carnamade Castelline Fernottine Nivaïl Lorelette Sélanil Valnip from the Fetnor clan.


----------



## AussieDM

*Fleetwood von Jarden III*

A Fighter in the old red Basic set...

Went all the way to Lvl 36 (which was the max)

I was 10yrs old, and if anybody says I cheated to get the top, I'll punch you in the nose!


----------



## Timothy

Tom Trotsvoet, he was my first and one of my favorte chars. 2nd edition halfling thief (back when thief were rogues and halflings had furry feet). Trotsvoet means Proudfoot, so the names wasn't entirely original.


----------



## Tsyr

Ever? Kaabaa, a wookie bounty hunter in the old D6 starwars system. In DnD? Aramis, a human wizard.


----------



## fett527

My first character was a straight cleric in 2nd ed named Zenyx.  Don't ask, I don't remember how I came up with the name.  I do still have the character sheet, that campaign just died but the character never did.  It was in the Forgotten Realms and our DM loved to use the existing Realms NPCs all the time.  I ended up trapped and separated form the party for some reason and I came face to face with Fazoul Cembryl (sp?) and his Beholder lackey.  This was at 2nd or 3rd level and all I as a first time player could think of was survival.  So when he asked who I worshipped I asked if I recognized his symbols and bam I became a priest of Cyric.  I even had a Nightmare for a mount and a Bag of Bones (threw them out and they became skeletons).  That was cool, especially commanding undead.


----------



## NewLifeForm

*I love this nostalgic crap...*

25 years ago, using the OD&D Red Box, my character was a Halfling named Gobo Pepperthorn. I would often forget his first name, as would the other players, and as such was often called Bobo, Gonzo, Bogo or whatever seemed right that adventure.

Alas, Gobo died bravely at 5th level, protecting the heir to the throne of the Elven Kingdom.

NewLifeForm


----------



## Blastin

heh...Glad to see that I'm not the only old guy here 
  First character was Darcon, human wizard  made in 1980, AD&D. I played him up to about 14th level "fair" and then the guys I played with went on a munchkin frenzy and we ended up taking on gods and ended up at 100th level. heh...now that was MUNCHKIN power


----------



## nopantsyet

Red box dwarf named Dragon Breath.  I was 7 or 8 and the DM (a friend's dad) said to come up with a personality for our characters, so I chose really bad breath.

..he wouldn't let me have a breath weapon, though--I really wanted his breath to be mortally bad.  That was his only adventure.


----------



## Reln

Basic D&D it was the late 80's I was maybe 13.  We had to roll our attributes in order on 3d6, but we could re-roll as much as we wanted.  So I had a page of paper coved front and back trying to get 6 numbers above 10.  Ended up playing a Halfling with 19 DEX and a 3 CHA, we thought this meant he was ugly so the GM gave me a magic mask that made me invisible whenever I put it on.   Thus his name was Mask.

Move forward a bit, convert to 2e, and move to a world without Halflings so the Gods turned me into an elf.   I come across a deck of many things.  Mind you I'm only 2nd or 3rd level.  The GM actually had a deck of cards and I drew all but the last card and managed to overcome all of the adverse effects, using up all my wishes in the process.  Walked out side and handed the Void card to a suspicious guy standing in front of my house who happened to be a demon who was my extra plainer enmity.  Mask then went Spell Jamming for a wile and ended up in the Forgotten Realms where he has a small Keep.

Now I have converted him to 3e and he is 6th level and has an intelligent long sword, oops rewrite that, rapier named "Askit", form the deck of many things.  He lives in a keep and goes by the much more appropriate name of Reln Darkmoon of Darkmoon Keep.  The "Darkmoon" is a Black Pearl in a falcons claw he wares that is unbeknownst to him a luck stone.

One of Relns short time companions was a Dwarf by the name of Foulest Bungerhole, and another by the name of Gouda Mizithra, talk about a cheesy name.


----------



## der_kluge

Delmar, the Drow elf Acrobat (1st ed).

I don't have to tell you how serious that campaign was.


----------



## BOZ

Destro.   

it was my 13th birthday, and i was still really into GIJoe, my first love (before the X-men, before D&D, before the internet...)


----------



## Panthanas

A 2nd Edition dual classed Fighter/Mage named Xannax.  I thought it was spiffy because it was the same spelling backwards and forwards.  Sometime later I saw that the name...minus one of the n's...was being used for some type of perscription drug.    I'm not sure if thats a good or a bad thing...


----------



## Kichwas

My first ever character didn't have a name, it was a 400 hp level 1 fighter in module S1 run by a step cousin. I got all the way to the end and he just told me it was over and the character died without rolling anything. I thought that was a stupid game so didn't bother to consider D&D for another year...

So it's 1982 and I just got home with my new copy of the D&D boxed set.

My older brother by three years (making him 14) volunteers to run it for me and I make a character.

I'm sitting there trying to figure out what to name my elf, and my brother suggests a name he says is very elf like.

H e r p e s.

Sure whatever... guess that sounds like an elf. I write it down and go off to get killed in a rockslide on the way into B2...

It was a few years later before I got the joke he'd played on me...


----------



## BOZ

oh, that's terrible...


----------



## SpringPlum

My first ever character was a 2e elven mage/theif named Kestrel.  She was for a horribly generic dungeon crawling pre-fab game.  But I suppose everybody's first game is horrible.

In an episode of drunken madness, she and my second character, Kestrel--a Kender, were merged in a terrible transportation-gone-awry.  For 2 game sessions only, I actually played a half elf/kender.  She (or I suppose "they") have been retired to the folder of things-best-forgotten.  However, I do still have the character sheets.


----------



## Gothmog

My first character was a 1E mountain dwarf fighter/thief named Morri Greybeard.  Somehow, I managed to get him to 14th/16th level without getting him killed once, although he went through losing several entire sets of gear and magic items.  I still hhave his old orange, soda-soaked, grease stained character sheet!


----------



## D-rock

My first character was a fighter named Griff the Great who I started playing when I was 4.  I only remember because I was talking with my older brother about the good old days during one of our game sessions and he somehow remembered.  That was a long time ago.


----------



## Taloras

Tyrol.  Human rogue.  made just over 1 year ago.


----------



## seasong

Blackleaf 

(not really: I just couldn't believe that no one said it)

My first character ever was when I was 10, and was a gnomish mine detector for a group of high schoolers... that is to say, I was joining in the game as they were trying to figure out how to get into a room that was pretty dangerous, so they rolled me up a gnome, and _sent me in_. I was mulched in pretty short order.

My next character was a very clever gnomish illusionist who (with the GM's complicity) they believed was a rogue. The next room they sent me into, I was invisible, and I sent an illusion of me in. Seeing that it was safe, they all went in after 'me' and got mulched.

The next character that I have any memory of, before I started GMing almost all the time, was Silverleaf, a female elven paladin with a unicorn for her mount.

Yeah, pretty lame .


----------



## Salad Shooter

Palin Hellfire, human Mage. Never really played him much, as with many of my first characters. Me ol' RPing group changed chronicles/campaigns every session...at that time I only had one character above lvl 1.....not Palin, sadly.


----------



## Surefoot

*Entire character history*

Human Paladin called: Torvak of the Lake! The character i started out with 10 year ago, i recently found his charsheet after laying in a pile of rubble where it had been for about 8 years.

Then there was Cadmus. human paladin
After that Faramir Redeye, cleric
Then some kind of anagakok frost wizard (yeah, i played an anagakok..)
Some kind of shapeshifter... that was the cleric. Inspired by the Dark Legions game, the picture was the same as the cleric picture.

Then for about 2 years nothing dnd, but vampire and some RPG with cyberware and physical adepts.

Then as 3e started a human rogue called kief the thief, but he died in the underdark so now it's been a halfling cleric for about 2 years already.


----------



## Vhane

Barabas Human Ranger 1st Edition


----------



## Harold Mayo

1978, third grade.

A fighter who was a hybrid of Basic and AD&D.  I remember that he had splint mail, shield, and longsword.  He also had a 17 strength.

His name...Torg, son of Torg.

OK, OK...I was young and had just read a book about a caveman named Torg...sheesh....


----------



## lordbasl

My first character was a dwarf fighter I created back in my military days (early '78 -- 25 years ago) named Xenon. "Xe" was pretty cool. When he hit 6th level (max for a dwarf back in the OD&D days...) he had one of those double-ended axe / club weapons the Vulcans used in that episode of ST when Spock had to go back to Vulcan and mate or die (7 Year Itch, I think) as well as a couple mithral spiked gaultlets I dubbed "Gloves of Rollerball," a Girdle of Giant Strength and +1 plate armor.

His Con was low -- 7 --  because of an early hackfest where We Da Heroes held a pass against 10,000 orcs. We had something the Spartans at Thermopyle did not -- Tablets of Instant Resurrection, aka "Bromos" -- but he was otherwise a fun character to play

I can reproduce the character sheet almost  from memory -- does that count?

--Basil


----------



## Quill_Quayuazue

*First PC*

My first pc was a LG Elf.   yeppers thats right just Elf

back from basic D&D, his name is Xorn and he has now benn rewritten in each and evrey version and with each new suppliment that offers some thing cool - - - espsecially now that he has not been played in 24 or 25 years .


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

My first pc was a OD&D Dwarf, he was nuetral, and his name was Brawlf. I didn't name him BTW. He just got handed over and i played him as he was.


----------



## lordbasl

Yeah verily, those were the days. 

Nowadays, when I play (I almost always DM) at cons I whip out Son of Xe, aka Xenophon, 8th level dwarf fighter and aspiring runecaster / cleric of Tyr. 

I *love* Third Ed!

--Basil


----------



## Sir Hawkeye

"Mack" 2e D&D elf thief. He later changed his name to "Guy." I was in third grade, okay?

First character that "stuck" is the still active Rale Hawkeye, 11th level half-elf ranger, revolution on a black horse.

Other memorables from the early days:
Bobo Baggins, halfling thief
Fodoran Fondonson, human cleric

then there was that string of Star Wars themed characters, including:
Hans Olo
Luke Skyjogger
Obi Wankenobee
  Shameful all


----------



## lordbasl

LOL..

Those Star Wars-themed names brought back some horrible, silly flashbacks that I've spent twenty-plus years ripping from my poor mind...

Nuke Sleepwalker...Princess Lay-ya...Chew'bacco...Dwarf Raider...Ob-one Ravioli, Dead-Guy Knight

Other favorite ODnD character names: Ms. Bette Badass of the A-mace-ing Mace -- a cleric, Haunted Forkwit the semi-insane rogue halfling rogue, Bushi the halfling Samuari, who used a wakazashi as a katana.

I like FUN names for my characters!

--Basil


----------

